# I went into business!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I haven't opened my store yet, but there's a good possibility that I will have a local property to run it in. However, I have gone into business from home!!! I know crochet diaper soakers, shorties, skirties, longies, afghans, layettes and market bags for sale! I've sold my first 2 pc. outfit this week and am swamped with orders for more! I didn't know I could make money with this hobby!! I am having so much fun I almost don't have time to crochet for myself. I've even started on christmas items already!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

yeHAWW!! Congratulations! That's wonderful news  You MUST keep us posted on how you're doing, and post some pictures when you have time.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Congratulations!! :clap: I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Fantastic! Now you have to tell me what shorties, skirties and longies are!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Shorties, Skirties and Longies are diaper covers and clothing for the cloth diapering community. They are comfy, fashionable and water resistant. No plastic covers necessary under wool ones. Light plastic occasionally under acrylic yarn items. They are tons of fun to make.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Where did you get your pattern for the diaper covers? Or did you make them up yourself?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Could you post a link to your website/shop?

Thanks,

 RedTartan


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

No website up yet, per se. But, you can find my items for sale on www.diapertraders.com. 

Pix and Prices will be in this post later today.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey hey hey, you might be another lady to hit the big times with a small idea. It has happened before. I would definately try to make time to get a good web site up and running. 
If you can't keep up with local work, double or tripple the price on the site and take orders from the higher end markets. 
If you get swampped with business you could always search around for some young girls to teach and split the money from what they make with them. 
I am a man but grandma had me knitting when I was about 7 or 8 years old. I enjoyed doing it with her but I can't even remember how to get it started any more. I was going to show my DD but I am lost, LOL.
Congratulations and good luck.
Dennis


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Congrats, Ninn.

I have a store online, well 2, but sales are mighty slow. I've had to close a few times as my physical problems got worse. I think it is wonderful that you have folks passing the word locally for you.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Maura, I found the soaker pattern online and worked from that until I had it memorized in each size. Now I can adapt it to other things quite easily. I also use a shorts pattern that I found online. However, I am planning to purchase patterns from Ladybugz Farmz for longies, as they have a cute little bubble butt on them that allows more room for cloth diapers. 

The best part of my business is that I take custom orders and they are coming in thick and fast now. So I am trying to be realistic about the length of time it will take to complete something and get it shipped. I still need to leave time for my own Christmas gift making, as well as meet orders. I'll know I'm doing well when I have to start turning down orders......lol


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I just set up a storefront online. Tell me what you think, please? I need some feedback.

http://www.buysellcommunity.com/store/Ninn/


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice photos on the site, Ninn. 'Course, you need more. And can you use models?

If you get too busy to knit/crochet everything, you can probably find willing hands in a senior center. There's a woman in (I think) Washington state who buys the yarn and pays her friends $1 each to knit tea cozies. She sells the tea cozies for $5 each and makes a killing.


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

dont know if you are aware of the site but etsy.com is an online market place to buy and sell homemade goods. Anything and everything is sold there. Anywho someone told be that you need to get a business lisense (for gov. tax purposes). I dont think it cost to much like 35 dollars where I live. Anywho after that you are set.

http://www.etsy.com/category_top.php?top_tag=children


----------

